# Wargame-model-mods UK based company



## metalmonk

Hello i am Tom from Wargame-Model-Mods, i run a small one man company based in the uk

I am here to show of my work, get feedback, ideas and requests from war gamers.

Currently i make mostly 28mm scifi, but have just started a 10mm range and soon launching a 28mm fantasy range

You can find all my stuff on my website here 
http://www.wargame-model-mods.co.uk/


My latest builings are 

The tech centre


The Battle Base









and 10mm houses









Please feel free to make suggestions and requests


----------



## Archon Dan

Those look pretty neat and decently priced. I really like the bridge; you just don't see ones like that often. Do you ship to US?


----------



## metalmonk

Archon Dan said:


> Those look pretty neat and decently priced. I really like the bridge; you just don't see ones like that often. Do you ship to US?


hello
thank you and yes i ship worldwide


----------



## Sethis

They are some nice kits - GW is rubbish at making terrain that actually blocks line of sight apart from Bastions, so it's nice to see some options for a good price point out there!


----------



## Brother Dextus

Saw this post and looked at the site, looks really good! I will likely be spreading the word to local clubs and buds etc. and probably placing an order after xmas (the ol' ball % chain demands xmas prezzies!)

GOOD JOB!!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Anyone that's seen my laser cut stuff will know that metalmonk took care of the cutting for me. He's an awesome dude, so get over there and support him people!


----------



## metalmonk

thank you very much =)


----------



## metalmonk

hello all

a couple of new buildings to show off

and in the next couple of days a 2 new building packs one fantasy themed

You can find all my stuff on my website here
http://www.wargame-model-mods.co.uk/ 
http://limited-edition-warhammer.blogspot.co.uk/

my new favorite building the Command centre










and a experiment at doing a roundish building a 10 sided tower










what do you think of them?

any ideas for new buildings?


----------



## metalmonk

So i was looking at white dwarf and there was this neuron flyer, see image

http://www.games-workshop.com/MEDIA_CustomProductCatalog/m3060022a_2xl.jpg

i was looking at the hexagons and the flames and thinking about how they did it. As i wanted to replicate it on my models

and i had an idea while i was thinking about it, air brush templates. I could laser cut them in 2mm mdf so anyone can paint this without having to cut out hexagons from a printed template.

I kept thinking about this and i am coming up with a range of spray paint/ air brush templates for war gamers to use

starting with hexagons and a few other simple shapes to test the market.
What do you think is anyone interested in this?


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

It has already been done Linky but that doesn't mean that you can't also do it.


----------



## metalmonk

imm0rtal reaper said:


> It has already been done Linky but that doesn't mean that you can't also do it.



crap, thanks for telling me.

guess they/I have some compitition then


i will have some examples soon


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

metalmonk said:


> crap, thanks for telling me.
> 
> guess they/I have some compitition then
> 
> 
> i will have some examples soon


awesome. I'd also recommend having a look a deadzone compatible terrain (based on 3 inch squares) People have just started getting their pledges and I've seen a couple of people release reasonably generic terrain that can work with it and they've been really popular.


----------



## metalmonk

So here are the first few template ideas
Of course there are some hexagons and a bunch of random ones (some need a bit of work)


----------



## metalmonk

As i said a few days ago there are a couple of new buildings packs

First a new commercial building pack containing 10 buildings with two different heights 










Second is the first in a new range of products
A fantasy cottage pack containing 6 Buildings










There are now also a few Buildings Deal packs on my web store in the commercial buildings section
http://www.wargame-model-mods.co.uk/ourshop/


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

That cottage deal is awesome!


----------



## metalmonk

hello all

a few updates from wargame model mods

You can find all my stuff on my website here
http://www.wargame-model-mods.co.uk/ 
http://limited-edition-warhammer.blogspot.co.uk/

scenic bases are starting to be re-released with the new appearance










also a new product line is coming up based on towers and walkways


----------



## metalmonk

hello all been a while since i have posted, i have quite a few new builings, we have a few new Eldar inspired buildings and several scifi ones.

i am also currently working on my first mdf tank

Alien Temple









Alien Troop Platform









Shield Generator









Alien watch tower









Bridge









Damaged Power station









Bunker Bundle - 5 different bunkers and 2 gun nests









Crates set of 20









Pillars, set of 10









You can find all my stuff on my website here 
http://www.wargame-model-mods.co.uk/

and up to date information on facebook
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Wargame-Model-Mods/549153955121328


----------



## metalmonk

Final design of my first vehicle, it would make great terrain or be used as a proxy in 28mm wargames
It has several build options, including 2 track choices, 2 turret choices, 4 gun options, the details such as hatches, doors, turrets/guns, and all the details on the sides are all optional and can be placed as desired.
The tank measures 124mm long 82mm wide and 60mm tall
It comes on 3 Spruces and is my first product to be on spruces due to the amount of small parts

What do you think of it?
Is there anything you would like to see added to it?

Would you be interested in more vehicles from me I have several ideas for some other tanks and some planes


----------



## Worthy

I've spotted you on Amazon - http://www.amazon.co.uk/s?ie=UTF8&field-keywords=wargame-model-mods&index=toys-uk&search-type=ss

I'm saving up for one of your building packs at the moment because not only are they brilliant, but they are cheaper too (seriously the GW imperial sector is £70 yet your equivalent is less than £30 ).


Keep up the good work because your terrain is amazing.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I have my eye on the two cottage bundles and the church/graveyard bundle. One question though, in the pics of the church it only has three sides. Does it come with all four?


----------



## metalmonk

Khorne's Fist said:


> I have my eye on the two cottage bundles and the church/graveyard bundle. One question though, in the pics of the church it only has three sides. Does it come with all four?


 no just the three sides, i could sort out a custom one with four sides if you are interested


----------



## Sethis

Do you have any plans for some Eldar terrain that blocks line of sight? The temple/tower/pad are very nice, and I am considering getting a handful of them for my table, but if you had something to actually hide behind that is solid and fully hides infantry or is able to hand out more than 25% obscured to things like Falcons then that would be fantastic.


----------



## metalmonk

Sethis said:


> Do you have any plans for some Eldar terrain that blocks line of sight? The temple/tower/pad are very nice, and I am considering getting a handful of them for my table, but if you had something to actually hide behind that is solid and fully hides infantry or is able to hand out more than 25% obscured to things like Falcons then that would be fantastic.



hello

thank you for the message, i am planning more elder buildings as i really like them and there is so much i can do with them, i will indeed work towards ones offer more cover, as you can see from my new ones they are improving compared to the previous batch of elder style buildings (Sprit tower/shrine), with them being completely different style and construction to my usual buildings it is a bit of a learning curve


----------



## Warlock in Training

Nice and reasonable price stuff. So hard to find good terrain pieces.


----------



## metalmonk

today we have the launch of a new building set

New Buildings set released today, the industrial cooling towers is a set of two, retailing for £14.99.

They are packed with details that can be positioned freely, provide good cover and are interesting to look at.




















I am also working on a New vehicle, based on the thunderhawk(so you can use it as a counts as), specifically the attack/transport aspects. 
It is going to be a similar size and follow the same sort of features/theme

Design is coming along and i will have initial builds to show you all soon


----------



## metalmonk

Hello to you all, been a while since new releases as i have been looking for a unit to move my business into.

Couple of new buildings to show today, some Necron themed stuff. These are a new theme for me

Obelisk Towers
Two in a pack










Defence platforms
Three in a pack


----------



## Einherjar667

Your designs show some great imagination. I love them!


----------



## metalmonk

Einherjar667 said:


> Your designs show some great imagination. I love them!


thank you =)


----------



## metalmonk

Some more new buildings this week 

A Eldar style Spire with a platform. you get 2 in a pack

Walkway with space for several troops, and is large enough to block line of sight for tanks, perfect to hide behind.




















and some Three storey houses 




























Links below


----------



## metalmonk

New Necton style buildings

A pack of 16 necron themed blocks. laser cut buildings intended for Warhammer and other 28mm scale table top wargames

Great for blocking line of sight on the battlefield.

Packed with detials and interesting designs


You get 8 large and 8 small Blocks and plenty of spacers for attaching them together.

You get 16 detailed and 16 plain panels for each sized Block this allows you to build two of the buildings shown in picture 1

However you can also arrange the Blocks anyway you like, stood up or laid down (see later photos)

Each block takes up the same footprint so they stack nicely on each other

This means you can have 4 of each sized Block with details on every panel and 4 of each size plain,
Or you can have all the Blocks with 2 detailed panels.
Another option is to figure out how you want them arranged and put the plain panels on the inside and detailed ones on the outside

Dimensions are large block
wide 50mm 
depth 50mm
height 100mm

Dimensions are small block
wide 50mm 
depth 50mm
height 50mm


----------



## Cypher871

All the packs look really neat, have you any pictures of them painted up?


----------



## Durant

This is awesome stuff. Is there any intent on more 28mm buildings such as warehouses, shop fronts.

I can see zombie board game players taking an interest, I will be pointing them in your direction


----------



## metalmonk

Cypher871 said:


> All the packs look really neat, have you any pictures of them painted up?


hello

there are a few on my facebook page in the photo section that custopmers have sent in

https://www.facebook.com/wargamemodelmods

the plan is to start painting a bunch of them up shortly


----------



## metalmonk

Durant said:


> This is awesome stuff. Is there any intent on more 28mm buildings such as warehouses, shop fronts.
> 
> I can see zombie board game players taking an interest, I will be pointing them in your direction


there are plans to make some shops from the ww2 style houses, hadnt thought about warehouses

and thanks you for any mentions to make


----------



## metalmonk

Latest release from wargame-model-mods is the skypad system.

It works around the skypads which are the lower parts with the ramps, these can have towers added onto them which sit in the centre

the towers can be connected to each other using a bridge.


Dimensions for skypads, excluding ramps
wide 300mm 
depth 350mm
height 65mm

Dimensions for tower
wide 230mm 
depth 201mm
height 204mm

the skyapds are massive allowing large aircraft to land on them or several large model move around. Even with the tower attached there is more than enough room to move squad around on it.

The tower comes with plenty of each detail such as ladder, two types of Fans, several vents and different sized exhaust nodes


----------



## metalmonk

The skypad system has been expanded significantly

There are now 4 new variants, with many different combos.
The gangway platform is the same height as the tower platform and can be joined using bridges










skypad and gangway

This is a large building great for a centre piece, featuring a raised gangway, great for shooting from and providing light to moderate cover

Dimensions excluding ramps
wide 300mm 
depth 350mm
height 225mm










skypad + gangway and tower

The tower fits nicely in the centre of the skypad or can be used separate.
Includes extra details, sets of triple exhausts, sets of single exhausts, grills, fans and vents and ladders

Dimensions excluding ramps
wide 300mm 
depth 350mm
height 225mm

Dimensions for tower
wide 230mm 
depth 201mm
height 204mm










skypad + gangway and crane

The hook on the crane can move back and forth and the crates are detachable
Comes with three crates

Dimensions excluding ramps and crane arm
wide 300mm 
depth 350mm
height 325mm
Dimensions of the crate
wide 60mm 
depth 140mm
height 60mm










slypad + gangway, crane and tower.

Dimensions excluding ramps and crane arm
wide 300mm 
depth 350mm
height 525mm


----------



## metalmonk

Two new buildings, Troop Garrisons, Necron and Human Styles

Top barricades are removable to allow access to the interior. Can be used as two separate Buildings

All windows and doors can be open or closed

Comes with Optional ladders and elevator

Dimensions are
wide 200mm 
depth 200mm
height 120mm


----------



## metalmonk

First off my stencils i showed a few months ago have been finalised

Here they are.

There are 23 in a variety of designs and sizes, these are designs to be used on my buildings, flat surface and large wargame models

retail will be £2.50 and and packs of four for £9

There are plans for more to come and i would be happy to add requests to them as well





























Another launch this week is a storage system i have been using myself for a while

There are three sized trays, full size, half and quarter and three heights 40mm 55mm and 70mm, with plans to add tank storage trays 10cm-15cms

Each box has a tray inserted into it with holes cut out, and in these holes you stand your troops.

A lid can be placed over the box. It fits around it like a lid does on a shoe box. The lid also allows you to stack another box on top of it and the next box again fits in the lid so it is unable to slide around.

Currently there are inserts for round and square 20mm 25mm 40mm 60mm and bikes/cavalry and inserts for each size box. Two inserts from a half size will fit into a full size box so two different sized bases can be stored in the same box or even 4 by using the quarter sized inserts

Full size box measures 295 x 405. Stores 120 25mm based models
Half size box measures 295 x 202.5. Stores 60 25mm based models
Quarter size box measures 147.5 x 202.5. Stores 24 25mm based models

the box’s stacks on top of each other using the lids and same as the inserts you can stack two half size on top of a full size box etc.

Custom cut inserts will be available so you can customise the trays you your needs and I would take requests for other popular sizes being made into trays























































http://www.wargame-model-mods.co.uk/

https://www.facebook.com/wargamemodelmods


----------



## metalmonk

been a busy week here, 

We have a new paint rack in a landscape format for Vallejo paint / war paints












The storage boxes launched last week now all include magnetic sheet at the bottom that sits under the insert











The Eldar themed watch towers have been re-designed, they are the same size, feature more details and you now get an extra one in the packs












Two large new launches this week were city fight tables



They have a 4ft by 3ft (120cmx90cm) base board in that comes in 12 sections
3 roads each consist of four sections and covers the length of the board, two can be placed on raised supports or can be used on the ground, the supports can then be used as extra terrain pieces

6 large buildings and loads of scatter terrain such as spirit towers, walls and barricades for cover and to block line of sight

The cities can be arranged around the roads with large spaces for several vehicles to move around in alternatively the roads can play a very minimum to no role in the city with the buildings being very close together limiting the space for vehicles and adding a more tactical aspect to them




















Again comes with a 4ft by 3ft (120cmx90cm) base board, that comes in 12 sections

24 road sections. 16 straight 4 corner 2 t junction and 2 cross roads
8 sections in a straight line will cover 4 foot and 6 will cover 3 foot

5x three storey buildings
5x two storey buildings
5x one storey buildings
2x small bunkers
2x large one storey gothic style buildings
Numerous shutter grates and planks to cover windows to reduce line of sight
Instructions

The buildings are built in a standard pattern that can be placed together to create larger buildings, they can be stacked to increase the height of the game. The buildings can be glued together in these extended patterns or left free so the setup of the buildings can be different for every game. (see photos for example)

The cities can be arranged around the roads with large spaces for several vehicles to move around in alternatively the roads can play a very minimum to no role in the city with the buildings being very close together limiting the space for vehicles and adding a more tactical aspect to them

With the stutters/grates in place buildings can provide a place for troops to completely hide in waiting to ambush, protecting a key character or they can move higher up in the buildings granting great but exposed firing places.


----------



## metalmonk

Lots of new stuff from me this week

Two new style paint racks in a tier layout.
This one holds 52 bottle style paints









And this one holds 40 GW style paint pots










A Necron style tomb city, several buildings that are all Necron themed and work very well together, giving many different lay outs



















Two new eldar style buildings



















and the relaunch of my 10mm range with new pubs, shops and many new houses


----------



## metalmonk

Massive new release for the paint racks this week

Draws and paint racks for work space organising

Will store up to 40 pots / 52 bottles
Draw unit features 6 draws, 4 small and 2 large and sets of optional inserts to place in each draw.
The paint stand sits nicely on top of the draws and can be glued in place or left free
Measures (paint rack stood on top)
160mm deep
410mm long
220mm tall or 268mm depends which rack is on top
Measures draws (internal)
195 / 95 mm deep (large / small)
150mm wide


















Small corner unit
Will store up to 15 bottles
Measures
160mm deep
160mm long
160mm tall









Double draw unit









Double draw unit with paint rack on top









corner unit for workspaces









corner unit for workspaces + draws









And two new Eldar buildings

a revamp of the troop platform.
The old version will still be available.
This is a medium sized building measuring 290mm x 290mm
Features lots of details such as engraving and small add on parts.
it also comes with four smaller barricades to fill spaces and offer extra cover









The old style sprit shrines have also received an update.
The old ones will no longer be cut once these are launched just what is left in stock will be available
You will get two of these in a pack; they are small buildings useful for blocking line of site and filling gaps on the table.
Size is 250 x 100 and 72mm high


----------



## metalmonk

latest release from me is here

Some plasma Generators and Ammo crates making up two new products

the generators in a bundle of three and a bundle of two with six crates

These are very detailed, featuring etched rivets and symbols.
The crates feature a very detailed insert with bullets, guns and equipment. The lid of the crates can be glued in any position or left free
The generators include several acrylic parts such as the coils in the centre and some small disk section that fill the cut out holes in the structure
The generators can double up as objectives, as a dice can be held in the centre at the top to represent hit points, objective number etc

Dimensions are
Building Generators
wide 86mm
depth 86mm
height 116mm

Dimensions crates
wide 50mm
depth 25mm
height 20mm


----------



## metalmonk

new set of containers from me

you get 4 containers and 4 housing.

The containers stack as well as the housing

the containers can be placed into the housing at will and can be used separate.

Plenty of details and features. Each container has a hatch that can be open or close

Container dimensions are
wide 72mm 
depth 152mm
height 63mm


----------



## metalmonk

Missile Silo with missiles

one missile silo with or/ with out resin missiles. 

This building is my first to feature movement the hatch in the centre is hinged and can be opened / closed at will

This makes it great for games such as capture, defend or destroy

the design is packed with detail such as rivet and icons

Dimensions are

Wide 187mm 
depth 161mm
height 35mm

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1HYndc7A_2U


----------



## venomlust

metalmonk said:


> Missile Silo with missiles
> 
> one missile silo with or/ with out resin missiles.
> 
> This building is my first to feature movement the hatch in the centre is hinged and can be opened / closed at will
> 
> This makes it great for games such as capture, defend or destroy
> 
> the design is packed with detail such as rivet and icons
> 
> Dimensions are
> 
> Wide 187mm
> depth 161mm
> height 35mm
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1HYndc7A_2U



Dude, that missile silo is incredible.

I'm curious what you could produce if you turned your talents to creating something Chaos-themed...


----------



## Pssyche

Here's a photo of a couple of his buildings on my Desert Board.
They are Barracks, but couple them up with Micro Arts Foam Generators and Hey Presto! Instant Industrial Turbines.

[URL="[/URL]


----------



## metalmonk

Pssyche said:


> Here's a photo of a couple of his buildings on my Desert Board.
> They are Barracks, but couple them up with Micro Arts Foam Generators and Hey Presto! Instant Industrial Turbines.


very cool thank you for sharing


----------



## metalmonk

So i have been quite lately on the forums and with new designs due to Christmas orders. I am now closed for the Christmas period so i wanted to run a competition and get some new designs done

Wargame-model-mods
Design a Building Competition

Overview
The competition will run until the 5th of January, entrants must submit a design for a building or a piece of terrain that they have designed or drawn.
Submissions will be accepted as hand drawn or computer designed plans and images. If you are submitting plans please also submit an image(s) of what the constructed design will look like.

Recommended formats. Images - .jpg .bmp
Plans - .cdr .dxf .ai .pdf 
(If you are submitting full plans please use different colours to represent etched lines and internal cuts and also provide a colour key to indicate these)

There will be three winners. 
• 1st place will win a copy of their submitted design and £50 worth of products from my shop
• 2nd place will win a copy of their submitted design and £25 worth of products from my shop
• 3rd place will win a copy of their submitted design 
• A runner up will be announced in case a winner cannot be contacted or is disqualified. 

For full rules, terms and entry email please visit the page below

http://www.wargame-model-mods.co.uk/designabuildingcompetition.html


----------



## metalmonk

hello all

A few new buildings to show off. let’s start with the winner of my competition

A design for a industrial tower using pringle tubes. 




















A large double barracks with a small platform in the centre.
This one was a request from a while ago.

It’s a fairly large building at 320mm x 290mm

It is packed with detailed tiles all over the roof and has optional doors / windows.




















A large factory/warehouse designed to fill maximum floor space.

Features a removable roof with access to the inside, two large doors allow for medium/small tanks and vehicles to enter the buildings.

The roof has space for a large platform and a chimney stack, which can be placed anywhere

Inside there is a large open room with space for several vehicles or even and objective with several entrance to assault from. There is a balcony which will give line of sight over the battle but sacrifices cover

Measure 295mm x 295mm x 200mm (not including chimneys)

This is a simple kit that will be easy and quick to assemble and has massive scope for customising the interior and exterior





























This is the first version of the upcoming Refuse Furnace.

It needs a bit on work on it, to add some more details and make best use of the wood to reduce waste

The building is packed with details and interesting parts.

There are two refuse inputs which are fitted with crushing rollers and hinged doors that can be opened / closed at will

The roof features a ventilation system and the side of the building there is a fan assisted fume stack

The building is on a 200mm x 200mm base


----------



## Tawa

metalmonk said:


> A large double barracks with a small platform in the centre.
> This one was a request from a while ago.
> 
> It’s a fairly large building at 320mm x 290mm
> 
> It is packed with detailed tiles all over the roof and has optional doors / windows.


I look at that and I see an awesome centrepiece for the Bolt Action table I'm planning...... :good: @Logaan!


----------



## metalmonk

This is my new power plant this is a finished version of it, its following my new industrial style buildings. 
This is a large detailed building 260mm x 260mm x 170 (excluding chimneys)
It features are large generator on the side of the building that rotates freely. This part is very detailed and has an optional warning plate and details.
The rest of the building is packed with details that can be placed freely.
The roof has a large open balcony perfect for defence guns
This kit is the first to feature pipes as standard. it has to sections of pipes for extra details




























An ork teleporta, this was and entry in my competition and won second place
This is a highly detailed compact building with a few construction options.
The barriers around the edge of the platform are optional along with all the detailed panels
The portal can be taken down for easy storage.
The platform is large enough to hold an Ork Trukk or a large squad
Dimmensions
wide 180mm
depth 290mm (including ramp)
height ~180mm (depends on position of skull on the portal)



















next we have a small barracks that was a request.
The model is a good piece to use several scenarios such as capture and hold, attack and defend or just a basic annihilation game
The door / windows on each end of the barracks can be covered over of left open
Dimensions are
wide 300mm
depth 160mm
height 100mm




















Again another request for a double barracks
The model is a good piece to use several scenarios such as capture and hold, attack and defend or just a basic annihilation game
The building features a platform in the centre can be left free so it can be positioned in different places each game.
The doors / windows on each end of the barracks can be covered over of left open
Dimensions are
wide 320mm
depth 290mm
height 100mm




















This is the final version of the upcoming Rubbish Furnace a lot of detail has been added to it
It needs a bit on work on it, to add some more details and make best use of the wood to reduce waste
The building is packed with details and interesting parts.
There are two refuse inputs which are fitted with crushing rollers and hinged doors that can be opened / closed at will
The roof features a ventilation system and the side of the building there is a fan assisted fume stack
The building is on a 200mm x 200mm base.



















A brand new building from me, The Ingot Factory.
This is one of my most detailed buildings i have produced. It is packed with industrial features.
There is a large tank on top of the building to store red hot metal in which then runs down in to a smaller tank ready to be poured into ingot moulds. This area would look great painted up in reds/yellows using object source lighting techniques to represent the glow of molten metal. Both tanks have an extra piece of wood in them to represent the level of the metal and provide a great flat surface to paint onto. These can the altered in height between two levels
The rest of the building features numerous industrial themed details. Along the walls we have area vents to feed the internal furnace to keep all the metal molten and heat extractors to take area excess heat
it’s a decent size at 250mm x 290mm.
At the front of the control tower we have some pipes supplying fuel to heat the metal.




















This listing is for one Tech post. laser cut buildings intended for Warhammer and other 28mm scale table top wargames
A simple building, with a large balcony for positioning your troops on.
All doors and windows can be covered or left open,
The inside can be accessed from underneath via hollow base, or from above if you dont glue the roof on
Dimensions are
wide 300mm 
depth 200mm
height 75mm




















This is the large hex bunker; this impressive building is highly detailed.
The first one to feature Coloured Perspex
The roof and door can be removed at any time.
It comes with 3 gun variants all of which can be made and a radar dish.
The bunker measures 160 x 290 x 54 mm
The bunker also come the a heap of extra walls / barricades, tank traps and hedgehogs
This building covers a large area very well and would make a great centrepiece for an attack / defend game
And when you are finished you can store all the parts inside out of the way and well protected


----------



## metalmonk

This is the Dual silos, it was designed by the winner of my competition and then made into an actual building by me.

For this building you will need to source two Pringle tubes

This building features very detailed floors and railings also comes with several ladders for your troops to use

the Pringle tubes double up as storage containers for dice and other gaming necessities

Dimensions are
wide 304mm
depth 152mm
height 300mm


----------



## metalmonk

Here is a review of my buildings by http://www.spikeybitsblog.com/

he is reviewing the Hydrocarbon power plant, the ingot factory and the rubbish furnace

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYiYcBSRx2A


----------



## venomlust

Your terrain continues to amaze me! I wish I had a table to decorate with this beautiful scenery.


----------



## metalmonk

venomlust said:


> Your terrain continues to amaze me! I wish I had a table to decorate with this beautiful scenery.


thank you =)


----------



## metalmonk

This is the Tool Factory

The building is packed with details and interesting parts.

The entire building is surrounded by a conveyor belt, this belt is raised up on small wheels and a network of detailed supports

Comes with 6 detailed pallets and 2 blank ones

The front of the building has several presses that can be made up at any height

The roof is removable to allow access to the top floor

There is also a choice of panels to glue onto the side of the building

Dimensions are
wide 250mm
depth 250mm
height 140mm


----------



## bitsandkits

do you sell to traders? or would you be willing to drop ship?


----------



## metalmonk

bitsandkits said:


> do you sell to traders? or would you be willing to drop ship?


hello

drop me an email and we can discuss it

[email protected]

thanks


----------



## bitsandkits

Will do, im not in the office today, but will email you tomorrow :victory:


----------



## metalmonk

Mineral crusher

The centre of the building has a large open pit with a rotating crushing arm, this is covered by a large grill with two inputs on either side.

The machine is fed by carts which are cranked up the sides by tracks, the carts can be placed anywhere on the tracks and the buckets can be positioned in a tipping position, these buckets would look great if there were filled with fine slate or similar to add to the feel of the building.

There is a control room, the door and windows can be covered as seen or left open.

This building features black pipes, There are two large section that you can place anywhere and a smaller 2 pipe section to place on top of the grill.

Dimensions are
wide 295mm 
depth 295mm
height 80mm


----------



## metalmonk

The water tower, latest in the pringle tube terrain

This building features very detailed floors and railings also comes with ladders for your troops to use to get up top

Dimensions are
wide 152mm
depth 152mm
height 200mm


----------



## metalmonk

Fortified complex

This consist of
6 long fence panels
4 short fence panels
4 corners
1 large gate 2 small gate
18 End wall sections or joiners
8 end details used if you have a wall the does not join another

One set will make up a compound roughly
450mm x 325mm

You can also make it up into a fence of any shape. This could be a long straight fence or one that goes around buildings etc. using the corners

Dimensions are
corners width 75mm x depth75mm x tall 90mm
large walls length 150mm x depth 21mm x tall 90mm
small walls length 75mm x depth 21mm x tall 90mm


----------



## metalmonk

The pipeline kit

This uses 8 card tubes as well as my laser cut wood, these are included in the kit. The kit is packed with detail on the walls and floors, it is pretty simple to construct and can be rearranged each time you use it by not gluing the pipes and floors in place.

This kit is hugely customisable. The sections can be stacked and arranged in anyway with the ability to locate the pipe supports in any location.

The sections can have multiple pipes coming off them. the floors can be arranged on top of the pipes as walkways or on the sides as wall.

There are a bunch of ladders that double up as barriers.

Comes with 4 value sections, that fit directly onto the pipes.

These kits can work in multiples extending the size of the kit

The board this kit is laid out on it 900x600mm so this kit can be arranged to cover a large area, or set up in a more compact nature

Includes

3 rectangle sections
8 floors
3 cube sections
8 pipes
2 corners
various bulkheads, pipe ends etc
Barriers / ladders.


----------



## metalmonk

This is my first kickstarter and I am aim to bring something completely new to the wargaming scene. 

I am combining simple electronics with laser cut buildings to bring new eye catching and unique terrain to your tables.

So head over to here to get the full picture and story

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/wargame-model-mods/integrated-wargame-buildings


----------



## Tawa

Ooh, night-fighting anybody? :good:


----------



## Haskanael

metalmonk;2193506
[URL="http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/www.kickstarter.com/projects/wargame-model-mods/integrated-wargame-buildings" said:


> www.kickstarter.com/projects/wargame-model-mods/integrated-wargame-buildings[/URL]


I'm getting a 404 error on that link I'm afreight


----------



## venomlust

Try this:

www.kickstarter.com/projects/wargame-model-mods/integrated-wargame-buildings


----------



## Haskanael

venomlust said:


> Try this:
> 
> www.kickstarter.com/projects/wargame-model-mods/integrated-wargame-buildings


ah that works, thanks Venom


----------



## venomlust

Haskanael said:


> ah that works, thanks Venom


Sure thing!

I really wish I had a gaming table. This terrain is badass.


----------



## Kreuger

I'd like to see what some of it looks like painted up.


----------



## metalmonk

I’m glad you guys like them




Haskanael said:


> I'm getting a 404 error on that link I'm afreight


i fixed the link, seems there was a html error.



Kreuger said:


> I'd like to see what some of it looks like painted up.


im affriad i dont have any painted

Here is a look at the first 10 stretch goals, all have been unlocked up to the satellite dish colours. There are more to come with several in development


----------



## metalmonk

Stretch goal 11 has been completed and added.

It is a detail pack.This pack includes 6 walls, 2 cut to length ladders and numerous detailed panels. This pack will be free for anyone who has pledged £15 or more. Extra sets can be purchased for £5 each. The power station shows a bunch of them in place. This sprue will add some more character to your buildings.

Retail Price will be £7.99





































www.kickstarter.com/projects/wargame-model-mods/integrated-wargame-buildings


----------



## metalmonk

Latest Stretch goal

This large building has a large walled barricade and features a central array of generators.
All the generators are lit from below and light up the Perspex strips with a bright glow. 
The building measures 390 x 150 x 180 mm.


----------



## metalmonk

Here is the 13th stretch goal, it has allready been unlocked

This is my smallest building i have designed so far with powered movement in. It measures 200 x 100 x 151mm. The outside of the Reactor is covered in details and access hatches. The rear houses the motor, and battery cases.


video of it working here
www.kickstarter.com/projects/wargame-model-mods/integrated-wargame-buildings


i am working on several more stretch goals


----------



## metalmonk

Following colour choice Yellow, red or Blue Perspex.The Perspex panel can be lifted out and replaced at will. you get 2 of these in a pack.

Dimensions wide 190 x 50 x 90mm.

www.kickstarter.com/projects/wargame-model-mods/integrated-wargame-buildings


----------



## metalmonk

It has been two weeks since I launched my Kickstarter
www.kickstarter.com/projects/wargame-model-mods/integrated-wargame-buildings

It has been an amazing experience so far for me I have thoroughly enjoyed making the new buildings for the stretch goals, hearing your suggestions and ideas. 

The feedback and messages I have been getting about it has inspired me to keep adding more stretch goals and to add more features and freebies.

The video shows the current stretch goals, some new ones and a massive surprise addition to the project.

Head over to the Kickstarter page for the full campaign and if you like what you see, please sign up to a pledge so I can keep making new buildings and coming up with new ideas.

There are several more stretch goals in development.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=exBYAMtHawY&feature=youtu.be


----------



## metalmonk

Both the Street lights and Smoke generaters have been unlocked.










These are some street lights to add to your buildings / boards they will look great on top of other buildings, on corners or tucked away in crevasses. They are very small 36 x 36 x 115mm. They are made from laser cut mdf that has a pattern cut in it that allows it to bend.

£5 each or £20 for 5

Red, Green, White, Blue or RBG colour change.

These are not available as a building choice in a bundle pledge.










A small smoke generator that will fit into my standard chimney design. These are available in one and two chimney versions. They emit a small stream of smoke that dissipates after about 50cms and will drift upwards. It uses 0.3ml of fluid at a time.

Each kit contains one MDF ring to hold the generator in the chimney. 10ml of the smoke liquid, one smoke generator, one battery pack, one battery power cable, cable connecter, and syringe.

Add £15 to your pledge for a single kit.

Add £28 to your pledge for a double kit suitable to add to dual chimneys or two buildings.

Each generator needs 10 AA batteries to run.

Extra smoke fluid can be added, for £3.50 for 50ml add this to your pledge.

The smoke generator comes with the parts to add this to my chimneys but it can be added to any of my other buildings by drilling a 6ml hole and inserting the unit into the hole. It needs to be placed in an accessible area as the fluid needed needs to be inserted into the top of the module.


----------



## metalmonk

*Skypad Unlocked*










The skypad is a huge landing platform that can hold even the largest flying machines. It features 12 lights on the top to light up anything on top of it, as well as lights around the outside. The ramps have a fairly gentle climb so most models will stand on them nicely. There is a gangway and a tower in the works for this building as well and will be available separately at a later date. Measures 300 x 350 x 60 mm.

Add £17 to your pledge.


*Detail Sprue Unlocked*










This small sprue is packed to the brim, it makes up two extractor fans and two solar panels, and also has 4 small hatches, It is great for adding some personality to your buildings.

One free for everyone getting a building, additional sets can be added for £1 each. This sprue will not be available after the kickstarter.


----------



## metalmonk

I was asked for pictures of my buildings set up in a game.

I don’t have any areas large enough other than my floor so i have had to use that. We have a 4x3 foot and a 4x6 foot rectangle taped on the floor to represent the table top.

I have also done several setups ranging from sparse to dense on both sizes, and tried to use as many different buildings as possible.

I started with the Eldar style buildings and did a simple set up on the 3x4 table. We have all three of the Eldar buildings and most of the barricades. These three buildings provide impressive coverage and block line of sight across the middle of the table but allow it down the edges of the table, the buildings and barricade provide plenty of cover for models.




























Next i moved on the other types of buildings again we have a sparse set up on the small table size.

Here we have the Reactor cores, Rubbish furnace, Tech post, the Node and Tool factory. The buildings break up the table effectively, giving several different routes with varying lengths of line of sight.










A view from above










Adding some models to the table, we have a mix of tanks, troops and a flyer.









Now we add some more buildings and swap some to larger buildings, in this set up the flyer has much less freedom as line of sight is blocked a lot more. The flyer will sit comfortably on the top of most my buildings due to them being flat and the ability to remove items such as guns. The buildings in this picture are the Reactor cores, the Hub, Pylon, Beacon, Armoury and Tool factory.










Here we have kept the same buildings but spread them out over the large size table, we also have much larger demo armies. This set up provides much larger lines of sight but still have plenty of areas to hide.










Now I have filled the board up with more buildings, I have added the Sector base, Tech post, and both versions of the Power station. This setup has reduced a lot of the long line of sight but left a couple. There is still plenty of room to move large models around.










Here i have swapped out the smaller building for large ones. The new buildings added are the Sector base, Tech centre, Hydrocarbon power plant and Missile factory. This set up now blocks line of sight a lot more for taller models like tanks and flyers.










Let’s take a look down low from the models perspective. The buildings do a great job at blocking line of sight, even with a packed table there is plenty of room to manoeuvre tanks and vehicles.


----------



## metalmonk

These small spot lights can rotate 360 degree and about 90 degree up and down. They measure 45 x 50 x 55mm.

Red, Green, White, Blue or RBG colour change.

Requires 2x CR2032 these are provided for UK backers, i cannot send the batteries to international backers.

kickstarter.com/…/wargame-mode…/integrated-wargame-buildings

These are £5 each or 5 for £20


----------



## Battman

Whats that made of some form of plastic? looks quite amazing well done, with the work.

The main material is it laser cut MDF or something?


----------



## metalmonk

Large Dome shield generator featuring a large energy ball in the centre.

This comes with white LEDs only.

Choice of plastic Red, Blue or Yellow. Measures 220 x 200 x 250mm.


----------



## metalmonk

Battman said:


> Whats that made of some form of plastic? looks quite amazing well done, with the work


hello

are you asking about the spot lights?


----------



## metalmonk

21st stretch goal - locked
Modular stackable hab units, with Perspex windows and a huge array of detail.
Measures 100 x 95 x 50mm









22nd stretch goal - locked
Modular stackable hab units, with Perspex windows and a huge array of detail. This is a double size unit
Measures 100 x 95 x 50mm









23rd Stretch goal - locked
Large hab unit, it can have the smaller units stacked on the centre and they will tessellate around the outside. Single hab unit will fit around the tower, but stand proud by 1mm around the edges.









corridors to come early next weeks


----------



## metalmonk

The lunar outposts come with doors and some of the windows are optional, they can be solid panels or window panels. The buildings are pretty quick and simple to make and look great. There is a larger version to come and a few extras for them.












The temporal distortion field has a rotating section that spins around the central plasma ball.

The rotating arms are mounted on two metal ball bearings and powered directly from the motor rotating about once a second.

The building is pretty compact and has the motor and batteries in the top and the whole plasma ball can be removed to allow easier battery change.

Measures 215 x 180 x 205mm.

Requires 2 x aa batteries and 4xaaa batteries.


----------



## metalmonk

Down to the last 24hours

final add-on. A set of wide corridors for the lunar out post buildings, three in a set a small airlock and a 75mm corridor and 150mm corridor. They can fit straight up against your buildings or have an airlock bulkhead on the side facing out.









Final stretch goal has been unlock at £23000.
This is the tower to fit on the skypad. It comes with ladders, various detail panels such as fans and grills and 4 barricades high enough to block line of site.
If you have the skypad pledge add £12 for the tower. If you would like both add £29.









I have been asked by a fair few people about a pledge manager. I will not be using one.
This means if there is items you would like on here you need to pledge for them before the time runs out. you will not be able to add after the kickstarter is over.

Regarding post cost, please make sure you have added the charge quoted by kickstarter when pledging or altering a pledge.

If you want to run your pledge past me to check it’s correct please do so.


A massive lunar outpost building, featuring plastic windows, doors and optional wall panels, you can choose between having some of them windows or solid panel.
Roof is removable to allow access to inside, this building features a lot of etching work.
Measures 300 x 225 x 135mm









Similar to the above building this is the Quad version and it is huge, featuring plastic windows, doors and optional wall panels, you can choose between having some of them windows or solid panel.
Roof is removable to allow access to inside, this building features a lot of etching work.
Measures 300 x 300 x 135mm










A set of four solar panels that fit nicely onto the lunar outpost buildings, they fit on any of the base walls and the large roof panels, it the actual solar panel can be positioned at 0, 22.5 or 45 degrees.









2 corridors and a mini airlock, corridors are 75 and 150mm long and 45mm wide, perfect for joining the separate building together and providing extra cover. Roofs are removable.










The temporal distortion field now includes a set of steps, it was added to some spare space that would of gone to waste.


----------



## metalmonk

The Kickstarter was a great success and i managed to turn it around pretty quick.

since then there hasn’t been too much new stuff as it took me a while to get it all in stock and set up for sale on eBay etc.

A new version of my draws, extra deep so you can store larger items in them.

the standard paint racks fit on top as normal





























available from the 6th of April along with some more new items I will show soon


----------



## metalmonk

New version of my paint racks to support the Tamiya color paint range and other ranges with large pots up to 37mm in diameter
Holds 36 pots and up to 12 brushes.
Measures 420 x 160mm x 65mm.
It will be available on its own or with either set of my draws from Wednesday



























Another new version of my paint rack to support Revell Aqua Color.
it holds 40 Paints and 9 brushes
Measures 420 x 160m x 54mm
It will be available on its own or with either set of my draws from Wednesday





























This is the laser fence set
4 long, 4 shot, 4 corners and 2 gates make up this great set.
its fits in perfectly with the other fence systems.
The lasers are made from Perspex with the choice of three colors red, blue and yellow.
long panels are 304mm short are 152 and the corners are 86x86mm
The design for this kit was done by john Morrison


----------



## metalmonk

Painted Ingot Factory

This is my ingot factory, it has been painted by Dan Taylor and he has done an amazing job. It has been painted as i imagined the building when i designed it a year ago. The molten metal stored in the Center of the building and slowly making its way down to the ingot molds.
The rest of the building features numerous industrial themed details. Along the walls we have air vents to feed the internal furnace to keep all the metal molten and heat extractors to take away excess heat
At the front of the control tower we have some pipes supplying fuel to heat the metal. (These are included in the kit)
Dimensions are
wide 250mm
depth 290mm
height 106mm


----------



## metalmonk

An example of the Tool Factory painted. It has been painted by The Goldfish of Justice.
The building is packed with details and interesting parts.
The entire building is surrounded by a conveyor belt, this belt is raised up on small wheels and a network of detailed supports.
On the belt are a series of tool molds, that are filled with the metal to make the tools, we can see this represented with the how the model has been painted


----------



## metalmonk

The launch of a new kickstarter by wargame-model-mods is today


Wargaming tiles with integrated lighting. For use as game boards or with corridors as dungeon style gaming tables for 28mm games


The Maze of the Dead is a fully customisable dungeon style gaming board which allows you to place walls in a totally different configuration every time you play.


check it out here

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/wargame-model-mods/2006688734?token=aff06d73
​


----------



## ntaw

This really looks stellar, you've done some real great work here! Absolutely love the magnets everywhere. I checked out the link but there's no real mention of them, do you just make the holes for them and leave the rest up to us?


----------



## metalmonk

ntaw said:


> This really looks stellar, you've done some real great work here! Absolutely love the magnets everywhere. I checked out the link but there's no real mention of them, do you just make the holes for them and leave the rest up to us?


hello yes the boards have 36 holes for magnets and the base of every wall/corner has a hole/s for magnets and then you just glue them in. each hole comes with a small square to stick over the back so you have something to press the magnets against


----------



## ntaw

Very nice touch.


----------



## metalmonk

After a great first day 4 stretch goals are now unlocked.

1. Mini Defense turrets pack 1

Add £5 to pledge

2. Mini Defense turrets pack 2

Add £5 to pledge

3. Mini vehicle variant pack 1

Add £10 to pledge

4. Mini vehicle variant pack 2

Add £10 to pledge

i have added four new stretch goals

7. Defence drones









8. Sensors, consoles and displays 









9. crates and boxes









10. Armory










https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/wargame-model-mods/maze-of-the-dead-by-wargame-model-mods


----------



## metalmonk

The 5th stretch goal was unlocked yesterday meaning the first freebies have been unlocked.

This means anyone who has a pledge between 1 and 8 boards gets 2 free small doors and anyone who has pledged for over 8 boards get 4 free small doors.

it also opens up the doors for sale, a set of 2 small doors and 1 large door are now available at £5 per set











also today is the addition of the 11th stretch goal


11. Science lab

unlocks at £11000

Add £10 to pledge



















Contains 27 science themed items


----------



## metalmonk

Building theme pledge
now added

Are you just looking at the room themes that are part of stretch goals, if so. You can use the special pledge to back and get just these as rewards.

They would be great to spruce up your existing buildings, by adding extra details or internal themes to them

Here are a few examples of the reveled ones there are many more to come


----------



## metalmonk

The 7th stretch goal has been unlocked

www.kickstarter.com/projects/wargame-model-mods/maze-of-the-dead-by-wargame-model-mods

7. Defence drones

unlocked

Add £12 to pledge

contains 2 small and 2 large drones












13. Troop platform

unlocks at £12500

Add £12 to pledge

Covers 3x3 squares, and can be placed next to walls

Versions for each style view them all below

Stretch goals 13










I am also working on some add-ons that will be added shortly, these are things such as ramps, stairs, and some other bits and bobs


----------



## metalmonk

Hello everyone

The first batch of changes are here from the feedback and suggestions.

www.kickstarter.com/projects/wargame-model-mods/maze-of-the-dead-by-wargame-model-mods

There are two minor changes to the tiles.

The first one is the ability to add wiring under the boards for those of you who want to connect all the lights to a mains power supply.
The addition of two squares on each side of the tiles that are held in place with tabs allow you to do this, and means those of you who do not want to do this can leave them in place. 
For those wanting to add wiring, you would simply cut the tabs and clean up the hole with a file or scalpel you can then fit wires up to 4mm under the tiles.



















The second change relates to the second shape seen in the above pictures, again it is optional. By removing this section you can now fit in a small connector sections to hold your separate tiles together










Connectors in place, at the end of each connector are some rounded bumps which slot into the underside of the tiles, the round shape help them find the locators on the tiles and slot quickly into place. 
The connectors allow for a slight amount of give for ease of set up but will prevent you from knocking your tiles apart










Above one of the connectors below slotting a second tile onto connectors










Below are pictures of the tiles upside down, you can see the square cut out for wire to pass through and the slots for the connectors and in the second picture are the connectors in place.



















I will be providing two free connectors for each board you have pledged for.

Finally i have been asked a couple of time how the lights fit in place, here is a picture of an internal part inside the tiles, the wire slots into the cut outs with the LED sitting on the protruding piece of wood in the middle.










Tomorrow i will be adding the first sets of add-ons these are all inspired by suggestions and ideas from my backers, if you have any thing you would like to see please suggest it. 
There will be 8 coming tomorrow, most of them relating to access such as ramps and stairs. None of them will need unlocking and they will all be cheap around the £5 mark per set / item


----------



## metalmonk

*wargame-model-mods - maze of the dead kickstarter addons*

Here are the first 8 add-ons, these are all responses to ideas and feedback so if you have any suggestions please let me know.

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/wargame-model-mods/maze-of-the-dead-by-wargame-model-mods

https://www.facebook.com/wargamemodelmods

Maze of the dead








Small ramps
2 in a set
£5 per set
Covers 1x4 squares

These ramps allow for travel on and off 
tiles and to stack your tiles































Small Stairs
3 in a set
£5 per set
Covers 1x2 squares

Similar to the ramps these steps
allow you to on and off the tiles as well























Corridors
2 in a set
£5 per set
Covers 1x6 squares

Two corridors which allow travel 
between tiles, they can be place end 
on end or next to each other

















Large Ramp
1 in a set
£6 per set
Covers 4x6 squares

These large ramps allow for travel on
and off tiles and to stack your tiles









Barricades
5 in a set
£5 per set


A set of the large and 2 small 
barricades









Troop nest
2 in a set
£5 per set
Covers 1x2 squares each

Two troop nests to add defensive 
areas









Large steps
2 in a set
£5 per set
Covers 1x3 squares

These large steps allow access to 
the top of the walls










There are 5 sets of these walkways.

Set One 3 single walkways, 2 double walkways, 1 triple walkway and 2 entrances









Set Two 1 triple walkway and 2 quad walkways









Set Three, 1 corner, 1 T junction and Crossroads









Set Four, 1 Bridge section and 2 End sections









set Five, 4 end sections









These sets are £5 each or 4 for £15


----------



## metalmonk

Here is a closer look are the Area 51 gaming board currently on the Maze of the dead kickstarter.

www.kickstarter.com/…/maze-of-the-dead-by-wargame-model-mods - private.

This is a 4x4 foot gaming board using 16 tiles 40 corners and 96 wall sections. you can select this exact set up on the kickstarter, it is the 4x4 Dungeon board.

The theme is that of a human outpost with Gothic style walls, although you can choose to use different walls with these tiles if another set takes your fancy.

There are 6 other designs as well on this project, numerous stretch goals and 8 add-ons.

i would love to hear feedback and suggestions.


----------



## metalmonk

*Wargame-model-mods Maze of the dead Kickstarter - stretch goal 8 unlocked 14 revealed*

Stretch goal 8 has been unlocked and number 14 revealed.

These stretch goals can be pledged for on there own and would be great to add details to your existing buildings at an amazing kickstarter price
use the "Building themes" pledge to get these or any other unlocked theme package.

Goal 8 is for the first of the themed sets this one is Sensors.

It Contains 6 consoles, 16 mini displays, 6 mini cameras and 12 sensors.






































Stretch goal 14 is the brilliant mechanics room.

Featuring a bunch of damaged vehicles, drones and turrets and all the equipment to fix them.

it contains two drone docks and damaged drones, two jacks and mini vehicles, 2 work tables, 2 damaged turret parts, and a bunch of tools, bits and bobs and various parts.




























https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/wargame-model-mods/maze-of-the-dead-by-wargame-model-mods
Maze of the dead


----------



## metalmonk

Stretch goal 9 has been reached today and 15 added.

I am also working on some new Add-ons and a new boards design and i still have plenty more stretch goals to add


9. Crates and boxes.

Add £10 to pledge.

Contains 27 various drums, crates and boxes.



















15. Control room.

Unlocks at £11250

Add £10.

Contains 4 control terminals, four doors, two tables and two weapons locker + a bunch of weapons.


----------



## metalmonk

With so many different themed boards to choose from here is a look at the chaotic compound.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/wargame-model-mods/maze-of-the-dead-by-wargame-model-mods

This is a 4x4 foot gaming board using 16 tiles 40 corners and 96 wall sections. you can select this exact set up on the kickstarter, it is the 4x4 Dungeon board.

This ones theme revolves around the demonic and possessed featuring satanic symbols. The tiles have a good amount of detail cut out to allow plenty of light to shine through and really light up the symbols.

This is one of seven current board themes.


----------



## metalmonk

New stretch goal unlocked and another added.

This weekend i will be adding another wave of add-ons and a brand new board style these will not need unlocking.

10. Armoury.

unlocked

Add £10 to pledge.

Contains 6 gun racks, 2 turrets, 5 ammo crates and 6 missile pallets.




























16. Test Facility.

Unlocks at £11500.

Add £10.

Contains a test firing range with targets, turrets and guns, propulsion experiment, a radiation station and a desk with bits and bobs.


----------



## metalmonk

Today stretch goal 11 was unlocked and 17 added

www.kickstarter.com/projects/wargame-model-mods/maze-of-the-dead-by-wargame-model-mods

you can check out many more pictures on my website below

Maze of the dead

we are approaching £10,000 only £450 to go, the next freebie will be unlocked when we get there, its going to be a useful one for anyone regardless of your pledge.

keep an eye out this weekend for new add-ons and a brand new style of tiles and walls

11. Science lab.

unlocked

Add £10 to pledge.

Contains 27 science themed items.





























17. Generators.

Add £10.

Contains 4 generators


----------



## metalmonk

Some more examples of how you can set up the gaming boards on my kickstarter. There a loads and loads of ways you can use them and every time you play you can be using a new layout.

We have a first look at a city board set up on a 4x4 board using buildings from my website and another one using both buildings and walls.

































A space hulk style set up with boarding action between two ships alternately it could be two parts of the same base with one half captured by the enemy. This uses a few of the add-ons, the corridors and small stairs. This weekend airlocks will be added as an add-on which would add to this style of set up.

























and finally a set up leaving a void in the center of the setup for buildings or use as a large open area, this area could even be a no go area making for a large board spread out in an odd shape.


























The boards seen here are the Area 51 and Chaotic compound and the walls on the Area 51(blue) tiles are the Cyberspace corridors and on the Chaotic compound(red) tiles are the tech crypt walls. You can mix and max your tiles and floors to get setups like this or get an entire board of just one theme.

More information can be found here.

https://www.kickstarter.com/…/maze-of-the-dead-by-wargame-m… - private

And you can find a huge amount of pictures on my website many of which are not on kickstarter. you can have a closer look at the tiles, walls and all the stretch goals.

Maze of the dead - private

Please share this around in your groups and to anyone you think may like it, this kickstarter give you the opportunity to grab these at amazing discounts.

*
Freebie number 2
Storage boxes*

These will store 8 tiles or a large amount for walls + corners.

Area 51, Chaotic compound, Tech crypts and Labyrinth walls.

20 corners and 54 wall sections in two layers.

Cyberspace corridor and mechanical construct walls.

22 corners and 42 wall sections in three layers, two of these layers need to be laid on their sides.

Nuclear vault walls.

18 corners and 42 wall sections in three layers, two of these layers need to be laid on their sides.

Reaching £10,000 gives one of these free to everyone who has pledged for 8 or more tiles. For those with only 4 tile pledges the box would be too big, for these pledges you will get a half size box that will hold 4 tiles.

Extra boxes can be purchased for £6 each half size boxes are £4 each.





























12. Premium board 2 Mechanical construct unlocked.

This set is themed around a mechanical cog design. The boards come with 16 cog designs that glue on the underside of the base, each cog section is individually lit and can use the standard Red, blue and green lights or Multi colour lights. (please note the colours on each set of the multi colour lights are not always the same) by having two lights in one section you can mix the colours to get even more. Multi colour lights are currently not available for the other boards as they are a different type of kit.

unlocked.

add 5% to the initial pledge, no additional post charges.










18. Wall Breacher

Unlocks at £12250.

Add £10. Extra breached walls £2 each.

Contains 1 breaching unit and one breached wall of your choice, there is one for each style.


----------



## metalmonk

Today stretch goal 13 has been unlock and 19 added, we also have 5 new add-ons as well

Corner ramps.
2 in a set.
£5 per set.
These ramps can be added in the corners to join two large ramps.










Hanger door.
£5 each.
Covers 1x4squares.
A large 4 square long door great for hangers, vehicle bays and access for larger models.











Airlock set.
2 small 1 large and two control pannels
£7 per set.
A set of airlocks, great for simulating ships or for outposts on hospitable planets.

















Tile height block.
£5 each.
2 for £8.
These can be used underneath your tiles to increase the height of them.
They stack and also use the clip system to join them together.



































Plinth.
£5 for 1 set.
Designed to allow you to use buildings next to the tiles.
A set contains 4 corners 4 small lengths and 8 long lengths.
It can be built to any size between 10x10cm up to 35x35cm in 1 cm increments.










































13. Troop platform.
Unlocked
Add £12 to pledge.
Covers 3x3 squares, and can be placed next to walls.
Versions for each style view them all below.
Stretch goals 13











19. Fighter Bay
Unlocks at £12750.
Add £12. Extra fighters can be bought for £6 each
Contains 1 Fighter, Transport vehicle and bed, cargo pods and missiles racks


----------



## metalmonk

This is the brand new Shambolic Compound added to the Maze of the dead kickstarter currently running. The set features a very ramshackle theme. With the walls and tiles covered in patch jobs, holes and plates. This set does not need unlocking and can be chosen straight away. It costs the same as the other 5 standard boards.

Kickstarter page here
www.kickstarter.com/projects/wargame-model-mods/maze-of-the-dead-by-wargame-model-mods


----------



## metalmonk

Three stretch goals unlocked today see below
14. Mechanics.
Unlocked
Add £10.
Featuring a bunch of damaged vehicles, drones and turrets and all the equipment to fix them.
It contains two drone docks and damaged drones, two jacks and mini vehicles, 2 work tables, 2 damaged turret parts, and a bunch of tools, bits and bobs and various parts .

















15. Control room.
Unlocked
Add £10.
Contains 4 control terminals, four doors, two tables and two weapons locker + a bunch of weapons.



















16. Test Facility.
Unlocked
Add £10.
Contains a test firing range with targets, turrets and guns, propulsion experiment, a radiation station and a desk with bits and bobs.

















Two new stretch goals added today.

20. Barracks.
Unlocks at £13350.
Add £10.
Contains 30 pieces of barracks furniture such as beds lockers and showers

















21. Med Bay.
Unlocks at £13750.
Add £15.
Contains one cryo pod, 2 surgery beds, 2 cat scanners, 6 patient beds, and desks + chairs.
The Cryo pod opens and closes and can hold one small model on a 25mm base.


----------



## metalmonk

Competition. Win some Maze of the dead tiles from the kickstarter.

The Maze of the dead kickstarter has a pile of amazing stretch goals you can see all of the current ones in the photos below. All of these can be pledged individually without the need for getting any of the actual maze of the dead sets, they are very cheap ranging from £5 to £15.

They range from gun turrets, drones, all the way up to Entire room sets such as a mechanics, science labs and testing facilities.

These have a much faster fulfillment date as I do not need to wait for magnets or light kits to be manufactured. They are also currently priced at very good rates and will increase once released on general sale after all pledges are fulfilled.

Use pledge number 6 to get these. Titled "Stretch goal backer"

Anyone who pledges for a set of these will be entered into a draw to win a 2x2 Gaming board of your choice and lighting of your choice. One entry per kit pledged for. The competition is open worldwide, a non PO box address is required. Funds must clear to be eligible. The winner(s) will be announced on the kickstarter page after the campaign has finished.

Share the word, if we reach 50 entries to this competition a second 2x2 Gaming board will also be available to win.

These sets can add some amazing details to your existing buildings and terrain.

www.kickstarter.com/…/maze-of-the-dead-by-wargame-model-mods - private

There is also an entire section on my website with a huge amount of pictures of all these sets.

Stretch goals - private


----------



## metalmonk

Full product review by The Dark Artisan of the Maze of the dead kickstarter currently running.

Wargaming tiles with integrated lighting. For use as game boards or with corridors as dungeon crawl style gaming tables for 28mm games.

Any comments, thoughts or suggestions are welcome let me know.

Review is up on youtube





Kickstarter page below.
www.kickstarter.com/projects/wargame-model-mods/maze-of-the-dead-by-wargame-model-mods

Check his channel out drop him a like and sub.
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UClbmK5kNUd2-bzH9fjlFgpA


----------



## metalmonk

Brand new board design perfect for Mordheim, Warhammer age of sigmar and other 28mm fantasy wargames. This has been added to the Maze of the dead kickstarter that finishes on the 1st Aug.
Based on Tudor style walls with Brick/cobbled tiles.
Plain walls with wooden slats that give a huge deal of choice of where and how you place the slats. Several types of wall design are included for each size, some have door, some have large gateways other are just walls or feature windows.
This set works great with the labyrinth theme set to create a city of mixed wood and stone buildings
The set has x corners for joining in each direction and L shape corners which only join two walls

















































Unlocked stretch goals
20. Barracks.
Unlocked
Add £10.
Contains 30 pieces of barracks furniture such as beds lockers and showers

Retail price £12.50
21. Med Bay.
Unlocked
Add £15.
Contains one cryo pod, 2 surgery beds, 2 cat scanners, 6 patient beds, and desks + chairs.
The Cryo pod opens and closes and can hold one small model on a 25mm base.

Retail price £17
22. Engine room
unlocked
Add £15.
Contains one engine, walkway and tubes to build it.

Retail price £16.50
23. Torpedo bays.
unlocked
Add £10.
Contains two torpedo tubes and wall section.
Retail price £12.50


New stretch goal

25. Portal
Unlocks at £16000.
Add £10.
Red, blue, green or colour change light.
Perfect for an entrance/exit onto or off a board or use two to get from once to the other quickly.
Retail price £12.50


















last bunch of new addons have arrived

Cyro pod
£5 each
One small cyro pod, can open and 
close and will hold one small 
model on a 25mm base









Small bridge
£5 each
Fits accoss tiles and troop platforms









Large bridge
£7 each
Fits accoss tiles and troop platforms









Book shelve
2 in a set
£6 per set
Covers 1x2 squares each









Wall height block
£6 each
Raises the height of one tile so it is 
equal in height to walls on top 
of another tile


























Battle report by The dark artisan, featuring the Maze of the dead currently on kickstarter.

Grey Knights Vs Khorne Daemonkin


----------



## metalmonk

Having reached £15,000 everybody gets another freebie.

1 for pledges up to an including 8 boards and 2 for pledges of 9 or more boards.

You can also purchase these in sets of 2 for £10.

They cover an entire square on a tile and can be used as corners or 1x1 walls.

Supplied with 2xCR2032 each.

Choose from Red, Blue, Green or colour change.

www.kickstarter.com/projects/wargame-model-mods/maze-of-the-dead-by-wargame-model-mods











Undercity hab unit.
£10 each.
Seats a tile on top and
is the same height as walls.

8 doorways to enter and
includes doors to seal them off

Reach them with the large steps or
wall height ramp.





























Wall height ramp.
£6 each.

Ramp that reaches up to the
top of a wall or a tile on the
undercity hab unit or wall
height block.



















Unlocked stretch goal
26.Dynamo
Unlocks at £16500.
Add £10.
Red, blue, green or colour change lights.
Retail price £12.5

















New stretch goals
27. Fantasy Props.
Unlocks at £18000.
Add £10.
Contains various fantasy style street props.
Retail Price £12.50



















28. Force field
Unlocks at £19000.
Add £10.
Contains two small and one large force field
Red, Yellow, Blue or clear plastic.
Retail price £12.50


----------



## metalmonk

Final couple of days to grab yourself a Maze of the dead board at these prices. There will be no pledge manager so if you want to get in you need to do it during the kickstarter. They will go on general sale after every pledge has been fulfilled.

www.kickstarter.com/projects/wargame-model-mods/maze-of-the-dead-by-wargame-model-mods

Please share this post in your gaming groups/clubs and to anyone who may be interested in this as time is running out.

If you are after one of these but do not want the lights or magnets you can choose not to have them.

There are a huge range of add-ons and stretch goals to add a lot of depth and new play style to these boards.

So far there are also several freebies, including Doors, connectors for the boards, a storage box and a small light up add-on called the relay.

They can be setup for a Huge variety of games such as Warhammer 40k/30k, Infinity, Mordhiem, Space hulk, Zone Mortalis, Dungeon crawls and any other 28mm games.

You can get just the tiles, the tiles and walls or the tiles and a selection of my buildings.

The pictures show a variety of the different boards and stretch goals, there are several other boards and a huge amount of stretch goals and add-ons to be seen on the kickstarter page.


----------



## metalmonk

The final stretch goal has been added and unlocked. That's it nothing else to be added now.
Thank you all for an amazing project with many of the add-ons and new stretch goals fueled by your suggestions and ideas.

If you have a minute please share the project on Facebook and twitter etc.
www.kickstarter.com/projects/wargame-model-mods/maze-of-the-dead-by-wargame-model-mods

29. Distress beacons
Unlocked
These would make great objectives and could represent many different objects such as distress beacons, shields, transmitters etc
£5 each or 6 for £20
Red, Green, Blue or colour changing


----------



## metalmonk

After a great month with loads of suggestions and feedback from wargamers from all over the world the kickstarter comes to an end tonight at 7.00pm GMT

www.kickstarter.com/projects/wargame-model-mods/maze-of-the-dead-by-wargame-model-mods

There will not be a pledge manager so get your pledge in if you would like to grab yourself a set.

There are various themes for scifi and fantasy games.

You can opt of of the lights and magnets if you don’t fancy them.

The project has unlocked all of the stretch goals and a bunch of add-ons are available.

Also several freebies have been unlocked during the project.


----------



## metalmonk

My website and eBay at open as normal after the Kickstarter for the maze of the dead.

Currently there is a sale on a few building on the website, 10% off a selection of items

Wargame-Model-Mods

wargame-model-mods on eBay


----------



## metalmonk

Maze of the dead painted up by a customer.

looking fab with some paint on the tiles.
































































Maze of the dead - Wargame-Model-Mods shop


----------



## metalmonk

Two short videos by Hive studios. They show a build / review of the maze of the dead

Chaotic compound walls and corners





Chaotic compound tile


----------



## metalmonk

Brand new building out today. £14.99 for the first week then £17.99. This is building 1 of three in this style all three will come in a discounted bundle as well once the other two launch.

This is the vehicle bay, a large line of site blocking building that allows two vehicles to be stored in side.

This building features a removable roof and is very simple to make.

The building is also collapsible for storage allowing you to store it flat.

Fits 2 vehicles 90 mm tall 90 mm wide

The slats on the side of the building are optional if you choose not to use them then this building is extremely fast to make.

Dimensions

300mm long

200mm wide

152mm tall


Vehicle bay

Vehicle bay Scenery terrain wargaming warhammer 40k wargame infinity Building | eBay


----------



## metalmonk

Wargame-model-mods - storage shed


This is the store house, a large line of site blocking building that has room for vehicles to enter. The interior is large and open allowing it to be used a strong hold etc.

This building features a removable roof and is very simple to make.

The building is also collapsible for storage allowing you to store it flat.

It fits vehicles through the door that are 90 mm tall and 115 mm wide.

The slats on the side of the building are optional if you choose not to use them then this building is extremely fast to make.

Dimensions

300mm long

240mm wide

172mm tall


Store house


Storage house Scenery terrain wargaming warhammer 40k wargame infinity Building


----------



## Trump

my favourite is the little houses, but overall there's some really good craftsmanship. :victory:


----------



## Trump

The spaceship terrain really is the best, could you put in LEDs that change colour?:grin:


----------



## metalmonk

Trump said:


> The spaceship terrain really is the best, could you put in LEDs that change colour?:grin:


hello

glad you like my work.

yes color change lights can be sourced, it would cost a bit more as i would not get bulk discount on them


----------



## metalmonk

Last building in this new style. Again its £14.99 for the first week then it will increase to £17.99. A bundle containing all three will be up soon.

This is the Stockpile shed, a large line of site blocking building that has room for vehicles to enter. The interior is large and open allowing it to be used a strong hold etc.

This building features a removable roof and is very simple to make.

The building is also collapsible for storage allowing you to store it flat.

It fits vehicles through the door that are 90 mm tall and 115 mm wide.
The slats on the side of the building are optional if you choose not to use them then this building is extremely fast to make.


Dimensions

300mm long

240mm wide

172mm tall


http://www.wargame-model-mods.co.uk/ourshop/prod_5945375-Stockpile-shed.html

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/-/122417892031


----------



## metalmonk

Last day to get the maze of the dead offer, any set of 4x4 or larger will receive £25 of extra add-ons of your choice. Also a small sale is now on for May day bank holiday. 10% of a select ranges ends tomorrow night. Wargame-Model-Mods shop


----------



## metalmonk

Hello all

i wanted to share the amazing work of invested paintings. he has painted my Hydro carbon power plant. he has done an amazing job on it

the power plant is one of my best building and one of the most unique.

Wargame-Model-Mods










































































he has done a couple more of my buildings that i will upload pictures of over the next few days.

Sneak peek



















follow me on facebook to find out more

https://www.facebook.com/wargamemodelmods


----------



## SwedeMarine

Looks great! but I have to admit that the exposed LEDs are kind of a turn off for me. it leaves the model feeling unfinished regardless of paint job. A simple cover for them would certainly make it look more finished. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## metalmonk

SwedeMarine said:


> Looks great! but I have to admit that the exposed LEDs are kind of a turn off for me. it leaves the model feeling unfinished regardless of paint job. A simple cover for them would certainly make it look more finished. Just my 2 cents.


hello, they do have covers he just hasn't finished them yet


----------



## metalmonk

my rubbish furnace building painted by Invested paintings this is the integrated version with red lighting




































































































more sneak peeks



















follow my facebook for announcements 

https://www.facebook.com/wargamemodelmods


----------



## metalmonk

*New kickstarter*










https://www.kickstarter.com/profile/wargame-model-mods/created


----------



## metalmonk

*New kickstarter*










The Tubular buildings Kickstarter has officially launched today.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/wargame-model-mods/tubular-builds-by-wargame-model-mods

This Kickstarter is aiming to bring a new aspect to my buildings, that being tubes and pipes.

These kits offer immense detail at my regular amazing prices and while on the Kickstarter you can bag some great deals as the prices are even lower.

The project is launching with 45 kits and a handful of add-ons. i will be adding more add-ons and stretch goals as the campaign progresses and would love feedback on ideas to add.

Please share the campaign on your forums, Facebook pages/groups, Reddit and anywhere you like. I will be adding a reward for backers who do show in the coming days.

Check out the buildings and let me know what you think in the comments on Kickstarter or Facebook.

4 of the 45 kits below


----------



## metalmonk

A closer look at the Big Rig, this cut is currently available on Kickstarter.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/wargame-model-mods/tubular-builds-by-wargame-model-mods

The big rig is a step into vehicles for me and one of my first proper kits in the area.

It features a lot of detail and walkways for your models. It is a very large kit at 550x140x160mm.

The rear is detachable and is fully articulated and the wheels rotate.

The kit would be perfect for orcs with a bit of conversion or any gaming board with some roads. it blocks line of sight and offers a place to put troops into cover.


----------



## metalmonk

This is the Ark storage currently available on the Tubular buildings kickstarter.


It is a decent sized but compact design at 300x200x120mm.


The building is very unique and looks great on the table top, it features optional lighting and a lot of detail on all sides. 


The solar panels and some of the fans can be placed anywhere on the model or not used a all.

The roof is walled on either end providing cover and has a balcony to fire from on the other two sides.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/wargame-model-mods/tubular-builds-by-wargame-model-mods


----------



## metalmonk

The chemical silo uses two of the largest tubes to create a large silo and building.

The silo has three very details walkways great for troop to shoot from. 

Ladders provide access to all the walkways and to the roof of the building which is removable.

The building kit is a decent size at 359x269x162mm

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/wargame-model-mods/tubular-builds-by-wargame-model-mods


----------



## metalmonk

The first batch of stretch goals have also been added, these first ones are some small silos and containers that are found on the larger buildings. They are great scatter terrain and Kickstarter exclusives and will not be sold anywhere else but on here.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/wargame-model-mods/tubular-builds-by-wargame-model-mods





















Stretch goal 5 has been added this is a tower that will fit on top of the majority of the buildings, and buildings you already have or can be used on its own. The roof is removable and it has sliding windows. The base measures 75x75mm.













Two new stretch goals that are very a interesting part of this project have now come to the surface. As you will have noticed a lot of the building have these large loading bay style door and some have the ring pipe attachment.

These are not just decoration but are attachment points for extra you cab add to the buildings.

The first two are being announced today they are the Landing pad and the Service line.













2 new addons have been added after requests for them.

A set of 20x crates from the depot perfect for making stacks of scatter terrain or adding to buildings.

A set of 2x bridges that can link the Smoke stacks, Fuel dump and Quad silos. they can be used on any building but specifically attached to these.


----------



## metalmonk

A close look at the Gamma ray collector, a unique looking kit from the Tubular buildings Kickstarter.

The set contains a small building with optional lighting and removable roof and a set of three collectors.

Each collector is a stack mdf cut-outs making up these interesting objects on one side of the building.

The kits is a decent size at 225x265x78mm and is pretty simple to build.

Great at blocking line of sight for troops and vehicles and looks great on the table top or on display.

The kit also included a row of six pipes on the back that can be painted up as power cores, water tanks or similar.

Also included are two optional doors and optional detail such as the cctv cameras.

Below are painted and unpainted pictures of the set with green lights.


Prices are very reasonable at £20 + shipping
or you can get it in a bundle with other buildings at a further reduced cost per building.
2 buildings at £40 +pp
3 buildings at £55 +pp
5 buildings at £95 +pp


https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/wargame-model-mods/tubular-builds-by-wargame-model-mods


----------



## metalmonk

The Bunker one of the military buildings from the tubular buildings kickstarter.

The building has a armored bulkier look to it, featuring armored plating and spaced Armour sections on the corners.

It also comes with several rows of barricading to place around the building and two mini rocket launchers.

The building has optional lighting and a removable roof.

It had the following dimensions 240x298x114mm, it is a great kit to have on the table top providing lots of cover and blocks line of sight.


https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/wargame-model-mods/tubular-builds-by-wargame-model-mods


----------



## metalmonk

The fuel dump is a large open building with two levels.

The corners feature some raised barricades providing cover for your troops.

It measures 300x250x260mm

This building can be connected to the quad silos and the smokestacks via the bridges.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/wargame-model-mods/tubular-builds-by-wargame-model-mods


----------



## metalmonk

This is an in depth look at the attachment point on the tubular buildings kickstarter. 

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/wargame-model-mods/tubular-builds-by-wargame-model-mods



















Example board using the buildings from the tubular buildings kickstarter.
It features 5 of the commercial building and a bunch of the stretch goals and add-ons to make a very good table.
The addition of all the add-ons really break up the board and blocks line of sight across much of the map.
Several of the picture feature some 28mm models to show scale

Use of these attachment points can make your building your own by changing the shape of it, adding additional detail, connecting them together
Many of the different building have one or more attachment point. There are two types one for pipes and a loading door version.



















The pipe version has three different sets so far a Service line, a flare stack and a pack of power cores + water tanks



































The loading door attachments currently have the Landing pad, and a set of detail attachments



















These sets can really change the dynamic of a building for example adding a landing pad and pipeline suddenly gives you a vantage point for troops to fire from and the pipeline snakes around the table top creating nooks and tight spaces for you troops all while blocking line of sight.



















Adding some of the detail sets or water tanks change your building outline making it better at blocking line of sight and more interactive as you can weave in and out of the different sections.










Adding the flare stack again gives you some very high vantage points, the flare stack can be joined onto the Ammo dump, Smoke stacks and Quad silos using the bridges, your building could find itself at the centre of a maze between a maze of gangways.



















https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/wargame-model-mods/tubular-builds-by-wargame-model-mods


----------



## metalmonk

New addon for the tubular buildings kickstarter.

This is a small set of Caps to put on the ends of the large tubes.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/wargame-model-mods/tubular-builds-by-wargame-model-mods






































Example board using the buildings from the tubular buildings kickstarter.
It features 5 of the commercial buildings and a bunch of the stretch goals and add-ons to make a very good table.
The addition of all the add-ons really break up the board and blocks line of sight across much of the map.
Several of the picture feature some 28mm models to show scale


----------



## Brother Dextus

@metalmonk - i shall be ordering some desk tidy stuff soon i think; just need to sort out my games room. 
Checked out your website after seeing your posts here - you do some good work!


----------



## metalmonk

Today i am adding a new addon to the kickstarter. A set of 4 walkways and mini bridging building.

The small building has two doors and two attachments for pipes such as the service line,

The walkways are 26cms long.

The walkways connect on to the top of the buildings as seen below.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/wargame-model-mods/tubular-builds-by-wargame-model-mods


----------



## metalmonk

Brother Dextus said:


> @*metalmonk* - i shall be ordering some desk tidy stuff soon i think; just need to sort out my games room.
> Checked out your website after seeing your posts here - you do some good work!


hello

thank you very much i am glad you like my stuff


----------



## metalmonk

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/wargame-model-mods/tubular-builds-by-wargame-model-mods


----------



## Khorne's Fist

metalmonk said:


> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/wargame-model-mods/tubular-builds-by-wargame-model-mods


This is a stunning kit, one I'd love to have one, but sadly my fundage is stretched somewhat at the moment. Shame it won't be available generally later.


----------



## metalmonk

Khorne's Fist said:


> This is a stunning kit, one I'd love to have one, but sadly my fundage is stretched somewhat at the moment. Shame it won't be available generally later.


Thank you i am glad you like it. yes i agree but the kits takes up so much time and wood to produce having it for general sale would be impractical


----------



## metalmonk

Promethium rig attached to a quad silos and a smoke stack. At the base we have a service line attaching to the rig

New stretch goals a set of alternative corner details





































[/url]https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/wargame-model-mods/tubular-builds-by-wargame-model-mods


----------



## metalmonk

New stretch goals

Blank and custom custom billboards so you can add you own signage or have it etched in by me










Detail spruce to add extra details to your buildings










New addons

Inside and outside corners for the pipelines










Alternative arched Gothic corners instead of the Armour or vents



















https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/wargame-model-mods/tubular-builds-by-wargame-model-mods


----------



## metalmonk

Only 9 promethium rigs left with Christmas delivery










https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/wargame-model-mods/tubular-builds-by-wargame-model-mods

New small mini stretch goal has been unlocked


----------



## metalmonk

All current stretch goals have been unlocked, too add them to your pledged increase your pledge by the amount stated, no extra shipping is needed for add-ons or stretch goals.

We have a set of ruins and the foremans office add-on for the promethium rig.














































The foremans office sits at the same height as the promethium rig and is connected by a single bridge. The railing can be cut in any place to allow the bridge to join on anywhere you wish.

The office comes with the same sliding doors as the rig and a removable roof.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/wargame-model-mods/tubular-builds-by-wargame-model-mods


----------



## metalmonk

two new stretch goals added today

The shuttle bay a large open platform attachment for the promethium rig.




























The industrial offices is a new building, featuring two large chimneys, a removal roof and top floor plus optional lighting




























https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/wargame-model-mods/tubular-builds-by-wargame-model-mods


----------



## metalmonk

More Pictures of the promethium rig this is a kickstarter exclusive and is only available until next Sunday,

Huge terrain piece
Fully furnished rooms
Gangways and platforms
Optional chimneys and railings 
Can be disassembled to store it


















































































https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/wargame-model-mods/tubular-builds-by-wargame-model-mods


----------



## metalmonk

This is the final week of the tubular buildings kickstarter and the last chance to get the promethium rig

www.kickstarter.com/projects/wargame-model-mods/tubular-builds-by-wargame-model-mods










You can pick the promethium rig up for an amazing £65 for this massive one of a kind center piece great for home tables and clubs

The kickstarter also has other fantastic buildings such as the ones below.

you can grab these for as little as £17 each

example of a few pledges

1 building £20/£24

2 buildings £40 (£20.00 per building)

3 buildings £55 (£19.30 per building)

5 buildings £95 (£19.00 per building)


There are still early bird pledges left making them even cheaper


----------



## metalmonk

This is the last day to get in on the tubular building kickstarter.

The kickstarter ends 11.30 on Sunday night GMT.

The kickstarter has a huge range of 45+ different buildings + the kickstarter exclusive promethium rig.

www.kickstarter.com/projects/wargame-model-mods/tubular-builds-by-wargame-model-mods










You can pledge for rewards from as little as £20 for some great kits


----------



## Shandathe

Congrats on getting the project funded 52 times over already  Deserved too, it looks beautiful.


----------



## metalmonk

*Win a promethium rig*










Competition time.

Win a promethium rig from the tubular building kickstarter, these are no longer for sale, rrp would be around £90, on the kickstarter they were £65.

Any orders containing one or more Tubular building(s) from this category between April 5th and midnight on April 30th will be entered into a prize draw to win a promethium rig.
Tubular buildings - Wargame-Model-Mods shop
Building from this category will enter you into the competition.

Info on competition.

Promethium rig competition


----------



## metalmonk

Last chance to enter the competition to win a promethium rig from the kickstarter last year, You must enter before midnight on Monday.

Any orders containing one or more Tubular building(s) from this category between April 5th and midnight on April 30th will be entered into a prize draw to win a promethium rig.

Tubular buildings - Wargame-Model-Mods shop

Building from the above category will enter you into the competition.

Info on competition.

Promethium rig competition


----------



## metalmonk

May give away with maze of the dead orders.

Any orders of the maze of the dead during May will receive £12.50 worth of addons/ extra free per 4 tiles in the order.

Eg. a 4x4 maze of the dead will receive £50 free addons / extras.

You can choose them from this category.

Add-ons - Wargame-Model-Mods shop

To receive the free items place your order then email me with your order no. and a list of the free items you would like.

Maze of the dead found here.

Maze of the dead - Wargame-Model-Mods shop


Ends May 31st


----------



## Trump

metalmonk said:


>


Spectacularly gorgeous reminds me of judge dredd:grin2:


----------



## metalmonk

New building out today.

A Necron themed building.

This is the pantheon, measuring 270x270x94mm's

Pantheon (Necron themed)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/112991422863

The top platform is removable leaving access to the inside of the building, which features a full base.

16 windows and 4 doors with enough optional inserts to cover them all.

Also come with 4 large and 4 small ladders that fit the outside of the building.

Packed with details and interesting designs.

RRP is £16.99.

Fits in great with the rest of my Necron range (last picture)
























































Also during May there is a give away on maze of the dead orders.

May give away with maze of the dead orders.

Any orders of the maze of the dead during May will receive £12.50 worth of addons/ extra free per 4 tiles in the order.

Eg. a 4x4 maze of the dead will receive £50 free addons / extras.

You can choose them from this category.

Add-ons - Wargame-Model-Mods shop

To receive the free items place your order then email me with your order no. and a list of the free items you would like.

Maze of the dead found here.

Maze of the dead - Wargame-Model-Mods shop

Ends May 31st


----------



## metalmonk

One large Necron themed Tower.

Packed with details and interesting designs

The tower is ten sides and each side features a large parapet that stick out about the top of the tower.

Great for blocking line of site for large models and flyers and fits in great with the rest of my Necron theme buildings.


Dimensions are
wide 190mm 
depth 190mm
height 290mm




























Tower (Necron themed)

Currently there is a give away on my site up to £100 of free items see link for details

Maze of the dead - Wargame-Model-Mods shop


----------



## metalmonk

New product today, a brand new workstation. 

A large paint station featuring drawers and a paint holder.

This will store 18 gw paints, both round and the old hex pots.

Dimensions are
120mm high
400mm side
295mm deep

https://www.wargame-model-mods.co.uk/ourshop/prod_6419881-Hobby-workstaion-for-Gw-paints.html

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/113035445777

There will be version coming over the next couple of weeks for over types of paint, droppers, glass pots and so on





























June give away

Any orders for building kits over £100 will received one free building of your choice worth up to £25

To redeem this offer, purchase the building kits you are after then email me and let me know what free time you want.

Be sure to include a order number or name so i can find and add it to your order.

Open to any items from the following shop categories

28mm scifi buildings
10mm wargame buildings
28mm fantasy buildings
28mm scifi alien buildings
Battle boards / city fight
World war theme

The £100 Does not count shipping cost

https://www.wargame-model-mods.co.uk/ourshop/cat_883228-Buildings.html

There is also currently a sale on left of Tubular building kits from the last kickstarter £5 off every kit

https://www.wargame-model-mods.co.uk/ourshop/cat_1135246-Sale.html


----------



## metalmonk

July giveaway

Free work station with orders of £75. Choose one from this category

https://www.wargame-model-mods.co.uk/ourshop/cat_781920-PaintModel-Work-stations-station.html

Make your order and then email me and let me know which version you would like.

Open to orders containing products from this list

Buildings
Paint stand – storage and racks
Wargaming model storage
Scenic bases

https://www.wargame-model-mods.co.uk/

Various kits are getting pictures revamped a few below

Tech center



















Tech post


----------



## metalmonk

*New kickstarter*

New Kickstarter launching tomorrow. Will run through September.

Aimed at AOS, 40k, Killteam, infinity, Necromundra and many more.

With three distinct themes and a large kickstarter only building










More info to follow tomorrow


Follow me on facebook or Kickstarter

https://www.facebook.com/wargamemodelmods

https://www.kickstarter.com/profile/wargame-model-mods/created


----------



## metalmonk

Brand new Kickstarter from Wargame-model-mods


The Undercity


Running through September


Double your play area with 6 large sturdy tower.

Link them together and add buildings to make a unique tabletop.


Three distinct themes 

Medieval

Gothic

Scifi


Check out the Kickstarter exclusive cathedral


https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/wargame-model-mods/the-under-city


----------



## metalmonk

The Undercity Kickstarter is live

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/wargame-model-mods/the-under-city

This is a small article detailing the gothic theme from it.

The gothic Undercity consists of several different platform types and heights.

The platforms are accessed in several different ways, these include ladders, steps and bridges.

The towers each support a double walkway that can connect to the different size octagonal platforms.

The walkways and platforms have standardized attachment points for ladders, steps, bridges, barriers and much more




















The small and medium octagonal platform stack and then sit at the same height as the lower and upper walkways.










A couple of diagonal bridges are included in the sets, they can fit between platforms that are fitted at 90 degree to each other on the towers.










When the towers are spaced at 30cms then one platform will fit in the middle which is then connected to the towers via the small bridges.

The same distance can also be covered with the large bridges.



















There are several different sized ladders included that will reach up to the various level of the platforms and walkways, they slot into the attachment points.



















The sets can make up loads of different variations and can be different each time you set it up.

These sets can currently be pledged for on Kickstarter

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/wargame-model-mods/the-under-city


----------



## metalmonk

Kickstarter exclusive cathedral

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/wargame-model-mods/the-under-city











This is the cathedral from the Undercity kickstarter currently running. It is only available until the end of the kickstarter.











You can remove the roof to gain access to a large 60x30 cm play area. Inside there is a balcony with access via doors to the outside balconies.











The towers, side walkways and buttresses are all removable so can be set up in different configurations.



















































The rear has a courtyard with access via the cathedral or single door in the middle










Detailed interior, featuring a etched floor and arches










The cathedral packs away inside itself










A look at the cathedral with out the buttresses and mini bunkers












You can pledge for the cahtedral on its own or with the extra items such as the buttresses and courtyard, more info found on the kickstarter page

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/wargame-model-mods/the-under-city


----------



## metalmonk

Final weekend of the undercity kickstarter

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/wargame-model-mods/the-under-city





























The Under City is a new gaming system by Wargame-model-mods, it can double your play area and add a new dimension to your games. The set up provides you with a new upper play area supported above your current board using several towers, with your existing board acting as the lower play area.

These towers are very strong with a lattice structure and external cladding, they have large bases making them stable.

I have designed three complete versions for a wide range of games. A medieval / fantasy board, a grim dark / Gothic theme and a scifi / futuristic design, allowing these to be used with a large range of games..

This system is perfect for games such as, 40k, infinity, kill team, necromuda, AOS and other 28mm games.



The kickstarter also has a exclusive cathedral which will not be available after it finishes


----------



## Luciferian

Wow.... its looks fantastic guys!


----------



## metalmonk

*New kickst*

New Kickstarter launching on 31st August.


Dynamic buildings


----------



## metalmonk

A brand new Kickstarter launched today from Wargame-model-mods

The Kickstarter is based on kits with movement. To start off there are 15 new buildings, all different and all with their own theme.

The kickstarter also features the massive Rotary miner

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/wargame-model-mods/dynamic-wargame-buildings





























Buildings

A few of the buildings are shown below.

The Kickstarter has indavidual videos of each building showing them working and a 360 view of them






























These kists are jammed full of details and little bits such as control pannels, chair and tools.





























A look at some of the the moving parts.

The mechanical parts are 3d printed and use metal bearing where appropiate to make the kits reliable and smooth.





























https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/wargame-model-mods/dynamic-wargame-buildings


----------



## metalmonk

Comms dish

Dynamic buildings kickstarter


Comms dish from the Dynamic buildings Kickstarter.

Featuring a rotating dish, The dish will rotate and adjust for best signal, it will then transmit, while transmitting the blue lights are on, once complete the red ones come on.





























The building is packed with details, including access ladders and two mini sataliette dishes.





















A close up on the dish. It has a frame on the rear which holds all of the pannel in place.




















The two boxes that hold the walkway up contain the battery pack and the microchip that controlls the building. The small platform on the far side has the motor in it.


This kit is currerently avalible on kickstarter, you can get it on its own or with other kits.


https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/wargame-model-mods/dynamic-wargame-buildings


----------



## Old Man78

Cracking stuff lad


----------



## metalmonk

Old Man78 said:


> Cracking stuff lad



Thank you very much


----------



## metalmonk

New building for the Dynamic buildings Kickstarter.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/wargame-model-mods/dynamic-wargame-buildings

This is the assault drill launcher a new building that has been added as a stretch goal.

It is the first building that uses two motors.

One to turn the building left or right and the other to rotate the drill head.

A video will be added to the kickstarter showing it working and a 360 view.

It will be unlocked at £12000.


















































The first stretch goals are getting unlocked so far we have a Landing platform for the miner and a series of platforms to attach to the lower walkway. 

The first freebie has also been unlocked. The freebie is a choice of one of the scatter set add-ons see the campaign for more details


----------



## metalmonk

The Dynamic buildings kickstarter is currently running. Offering a series of buildings with motor driven parts.

They are driven by a small preprogramed processor board and are battery powered.
Everything you need is included in the kits, including the electronics and plastic parts. No soldering is needed all the electronics use screw terminal blocks

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/wargame-model-mods/dynamic-wargame-buildings


----------



## metalmonk

Grinder - Dynamic buildings


This is the grinder, the building features 4 reciprocating grinder at the front of the building. These can be setup as staggered or in sync.


The building is packed with details and has access to the top floor.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/wargame-model-mods/dynamic-wargame-buildings


----------



## metalmonk

More stretch goals and a look at the Pump house building.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/wargame-model-mods/dynamic-wargame-buildings

Over the weekend we unlocked 3 more stretch goals including the first new building kit.










The first of the mini 3d prints sets are these little warning cones, they come in a set of 5









A set of four tall flood lights has also been unlocked









Lastly the first of the new building kits has been unlocked, this is the Assault drill launcher.

A video running a demo program of this building has been added to the main campaign see the building section.

Below are the new stretch goals that i have added today.









A small skip and contents great to add flair to your buildings.









The heat sync is a small kit with a rotating fan. You can add this to the roof or walls of other kits or use is as scatter terrain.









This is the recon drone the next freebie.


The pump house is a large building kit.

The base of the kit has four large pistons joined to a rotating central gear that powers the pistons.

A video of it working can bee seen on the kickstarter page.
























































https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/wargame-model-mods/dynamic-wargame-buildings


----------



## metalmonk

Tool press

Dynamic buildings


Maze of the dead deal and website offer


https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/wargame-model-mods/dynamic-wargame-buildings


The tool press from the Dynamic buildings kickstarter.

This kit features three moving parts to simulate a press, each one moves in and out about a conveyor belt. These can be set up in sync or staggered.

































































Maze of the dead deal bundle available on the currently running Kickstarter. £21 off and includes £50 worth of add-ons for free.

Get one of my 4x4 ft Maze of the dead’s from a previous Kickstarter. Choose any of the mazes from my website. The Nuclear vaults is £10 more. And select £50 worth of add-ons for free from the same shop category.

Choose the Maze of the dead deal pledge.

https://www.wargame-model-mods.co.uk/ourshop/cat_1227096-Maze-of-the-dead.html 


Another offer available is the 10% off website kit pledge.

Order anything from my website with the pledge at 10% off


----------



## metalmonk

Dynamic buildings. 

The mining outpost.


https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/wargame-model-mods/dynamic-wargame-buildings


The mining outpost is a rework of the old promethium rig featuring a brand new platform lay out and adding motorized parts that this Kickstarter is all about.



It is a large platform that stands on four tall legs and is a great centre piece.

Each leg has two walkways with ladder access, the bottom walkways are also
connected with a bridge.

The top platform has two rooms with internal access via removable rooves.

Two lifts that allow access from the floor.Each lift supports a platform, one a
landing pad and the other, a cargo area with crane.

The centre has a large building with the mining tower in the centre, this houses the
top part of the rotating drill, theunderneath of the platform has the
drill head which also rotates.

The kits has lots of little details such as transport carts, railing etc. 


















































































https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/wargame-model-mods/dynamic-wargame-buildings


New stretch goal building.


Tectonic wave generator.


----------



## Old Man78

That oil rig set up is [email protected]#king class


----------



## metalmonk

This is the Ammo factory and the Reactor cooler

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/wargame-model-mods/dynamic-wargame-buildings


The conveyor at the front and the rear missile drum rotate at intervals with internal lighting to give the impression of manufacturing inside. 











The four vents on the sides open and close to vent heat.











The huge mining outpost is a great way to add height and walkways to your gaming table. With several addons to further expand the size.


----------

